# Wilcom ES e3.0 - Removing Stitches from Overlapping Objects



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi all

I'm afraid this is yet another of my rather basic question!

When I place one embroidered object on top of another - lets say a 5cm square on top of a cm square, how can I remove the stitches from the 10cm that are covered by the 5cm square? As they can't be seen, I don't really want to stitch them.

Prior to ES e3, I used a different embroidery package and achieving removal of stitches was very easy - all I had to do was to say what overlap I wanted and job done, stitches removed.

I hope I explained okay!

Thanks

John


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Select your "top" object. Then, under "Arrange" (on the top bar) you will find a "Remove Overlaps" option. You can decide how much you need it to overlap. Be aware that if you have any connecting stitches running under your "top" object, they will also be removed. That can be a nuisance. (Ask me how I know.  )


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi Alison

Thanks for the reply.

When I select two objects, I don't have the menu option 'Remove Overlaps' in the Arrange menu.

Did you purchase any additional features for your e3? I'm thinking the feature is missing from the version I have!

Regards

John


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi John.
Yes, I got most of the "bells and whistles". 
That is bad that such a necessary function is not available to you. If you press "F1" you can do a search for "remove overlaps". See if anything comes up.


----------



## jwpenkman (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi John,

I'm on e4 but sure this option is on e3 also. 

Highlight both squares, go to the Arrange drop down. 
Click on Shaping
Click on divide

The stitches underneath should have then gone. If divide isn't on the shaping menu one of those options should be able to help you out. 

Cheers
John


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies 

AlisonB
That is bad that such a necessary function is not available to you.

Yes Alison, I couldn't agree more, it's a basic requirement of any embroidery software and Wilcom are requesting that I either pay over £400 UK pounds for the extra feature or, pay £899 to upgrade to e4!!

I really am regretting the purchase of Wilcom e3, probably one of the worst software decisions I've made! With such a basic requirement missing!


If you press "F1" you can do a search for "remove overlaps". See if anything comes up.

In the pdf manual on page 507 (I think) it does describe how to remove overlaps but the feature is not available as described.

These are the features i have as confirmed by Wilcom:
You currently have the below elements on your dongle:
Team Names Advanced
Vector Drawing
AutoDigitize Bitmaps
Photo Flash
Motifs
Bling
Sequins Advanced
Chenille
Schiffli
Design Workflow
Font Creator

In the picture below I have a circle on top of a square, both selected but as you can see from the Arrange menu, there's no shaping or remove overlaps option.










Regards

John


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh my! (See how polite I am?  )That is a really odd list of elements. Did you get given a choice - or were they just "given" to you? So many other useful elements you could have had instead of Sequins, Schiffli, Chenille and even Bling or Font Creator. If you let a salesman talk you into getting those, then you should go back and have a *serious* talk with them.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

AlisonB said:


> Oh my! (See how polite I am?  )That is a really odd list of elements. Did you get given a choice - or were they just "given" to you? So many other useful elements you could have had instead of Sequins, Schiffli, Chenille and even Bling or Font Creator. If you let a salesman talk you into getting those, then you should go back and have a *serious* talk with them.


Hi Alison, would you be able to post a picture of what I should be seeing in the Arrange menu with two overlapping objects selected? 

I can't recall what comes with the ES3 - Something seems to have changed with mine - surely removing overlaps and re-shaping are basic requirement of any embroidery software, bling and sequins are extras?

Cheers

John


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

This is what my drop-down menu looks like under "Arrange". 
If both objects were to be selected nothing would be removed - unless they were both over a third (unselected) object.
To remove part of the rectangle, only the top (circle) must be selected.

As far as I know, both bling and sequins are extra elements. But I may be wrong.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

That was the right way up on my screen!!! Sorry.
Double left click to open it seems to turn it the right way up.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thank you Alison 

Seems I don't have the 'Remove Overlaps' available!!

This feature surely isn't a costly extra as it's a basic requirement?

I stopped using Wilcom because of its incompatibility with Windows 10!! Instead of providing a 'fix', Wilcom decides to offer me E4 at a cost of £999. That in my opinion is appalling customer support. I wonder how long E4 will work before Wilcom try extracting more money from users?


ADDENDUM
I asked the same question about overlaps a year ago and received some very accurate replies that I'd completely forgotten about - age screws memory!!!

Removing Overlaps is NOT a feature available in e3 without the additional element Auto Shaping - thanks to TPrintDesigner for the info:

https://www.wilcom.com/en-us/products/embroiderystudiodesigning/elements/autoshaping.aspx

I guess that solves my mystery!

Thanks all


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I have this file about Wilcom ESe3,maybe is useful.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Stitch-Up said:


> ADDENDUM
> I asked the same question about overlaps a year ago and received some very accurate replies that I'd completely forgotten about - age screws memory!!!
> 
> Removing Overlaps is NOT a feature available in e3 without the additional element Auto Shaping - thanks to TPrintDesigner for the info:
> ...


The Auto Shaping element is now standard in e4 Designing along with several other elements that you used to have to pay for.

You can still remove the background without the element by selecting both objects and converting to vector in CorelDraw. Use the tools in there to do it before converting back to stitches in Wilcom again.


----------

